# Does anyone else's dogs LOVE fish?



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine can't get enough.. She will even steal trout out of the cooler we use. Eats them still alive and everything!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine only get the sardines I purchase through our co-op but all the dogs love them. It is definitely an outside meal. I hate how fish smells.  They steal them from each other.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've heard lots of people say that they can't get their dogs to go near the stuff but I have no idea what they're talking about.. Mine has always loved fish, wasn't something I had to get her accustomed to either, like my grandfather did to her sister. 

This is way off topic but just want to add: I was trying to get my grandfather to switch his dog (my girl's sister) to a raw diet, without knowing what he fed her.. Turns out she was on a raw diet since he brought her home!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is so cool. I remember my grandmother gave our dogs raw left overs from dinner prep and she often cooked for them. Our dogs never had to go to the vet. If only we had paid more attention to the senior in our lives we would have learned so much. 

My dogs love their fish frozen - it is the one meal I separate everyone for as I can see a huge fight breaking out over their precious fish!


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Mine are here and there with raw fish... but then again so am I lol Cod and some shellfish is great, oh and shark but anything else? Bleck lol Of course I like mine cooked, I do not like sushi.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Can't really go by my dogs either, they seem to love everything equally and scarf it down, including fish, lol.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It's tough to get mine to eat it, he loves "fish oil" and just slurps it out of his little dish. raw fish usually gets moved around on the floor all day, chewed on a little bit, spit out, chewed more, discarded as trash, and returned to 24 hours later when were really hungry and haven't eaten for a whole day.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cayenne will eat anything including fish, I have been feeding canned though but now that I have to cool her diet down I'll be getting those sardines when it comes up on the database. Here, fishy, fishy....................


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine both eat fish with no problems. They actually had mackeral for dinner last night. It was kind of icky when Lola crunched through the head! They have also had trout and some tilalpia because I got it for free. Other than Lola and the ostrich liver mine eat whatever I put in the bowl.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

magicre said:


> i love all fish, raw, cooked, and inbetween.


Same here XD

My Shiba likes canned fish a lot. I haven't gotten much raw fish so I don't know about that. He does love shark though, I know that.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My dogs only like sardine, mackerel, and salmon.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Moose will eat anything. Maddie is crazy picky. I've taken to giving her her usual 45 minutes to eat (that's for two pounds, she is a SLOW eater), then whatever is left (usually non-salmon fish and her organ meats) cutting up into bite sized pieces and giving them to her pill style. On days when she has something she doesn't really like now she is starting to try and eat it, but its a slow process. lol


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> Mine can't get enough.. She will even steal trout out of the cooler we use. Eats them still alive and everything!


Be careful feeding certain fish alive or raw. Fish like salmon and trout from the Pacific Northwest side carry a parasite that can be ingested by dogs and make them sick. Canada is on the east coast so it should be fine though.

My maltese loooves fish, but my yorkie just likes to roll in it, not sure why lol.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe since all of your dogs are used to raw, they are more used to that texture/taste?? One of my cousins that feeds raw, their dog has no problem with it either, but the rest of my family's pets wouldn't eat raw fish to save their life.





LilasMom said:


> Canada is on the east coast so it should be fine though..


Canada is on the east and west coast silly... Newfoundland is on the east coast.. We don't have problems with parasites in the fish here.. If we did I would be way more careful!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

All 5 of mine plus the 2 cats LOVE LOVE LOVE fish!!:thumb:

My dogs only get it by way of the sardines(well Rhett got some fresh caught-and frozen for a month-tuna when we went to So. Cal for x-mas...but SHHH....dont tell the others!:wink But they go WACKO for it!:thumb: The cats get any/every kind they can be offered(since they CAN have salmon family fish from the area) and they LOVE it!!:biggrin:


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Kassandra said:


> Maybe since all of your dogs are used to raw, they are more used to that texture/taste?? One of my cousins that feeds raw, their dog has no problem with it either, but the rest of my family's pets wouldn't eat raw fish to save their life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol for some reason I pictured that Alaska took up most of the west side, but upon searching US maps in google images, it is clear my mental map is off! Geography is not a strength of mine


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> The cats get any/every kind they can be offered(since they CAN have salmon family fish from the area) and they LOVE it!!:biggrin:


Are cats able to eat raw salmon from the Pacific Northwest with no issues?


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

shellbell said:


> Are cats able to eat raw salmon from the Pacific Northwest with no issues?


Salmon Poisoning Disease
According to this site, it says cats are fine. Doesn't give much of an explanation about it though. Now I'm curious...

I knew a local Saint Bernard who had eaten some fish at the river and died a few days later from salmon poisoning. Now I am paranoid about taking my dogs to the river (I live 2 miles from a very popular salmon fishing river in the PNW), at least during the fall and winter when the salmon run and after they have all died. I haven't ever seen any dead fish in the spring or early summer. I'd rather not risk my dogs eating part of an infected fish since it is a problem here (vets advise against it, that's how often dogs get it and die), so no river trips for them during and right after the run, but I do take them when I don't see any dead fish. I watch them like a hawk though, to make sure they don't find nothin and eat it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Are cats able to eat raw salmon from the Pacific Northwest with no issues?


Yup, its only dogs(well all canines) who are effected by it. 

From my research(I dont have the link any more though sorry):frown: there was even a study of the disease and cats in the 1960s and they over whelmed the body of multiple cats with the disease and none of them came down with it, where as its quite easy for dogs to.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

From what I've heard (not sure this is true) but its like chickenpox in humans. Once you get it and recover you are pretty much immune. My Aunt live on a river and they purposely give it to their dogs when they are fairly young, then rush them to the vet. They have never once had an issue with fish, and their area floods regularly and it is faily common to see salmon and trout that have been "beached" once the flooding goes away


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Gally loves fish but he's not a picky eater in the least. The only thing he's ever stuck his nose up at was a "vegetarian" "hypoallergenic" dog biscuit the vet assistant tried to give him at his first visit.

>>From what I've heard (not sure this is true) but its like chickenpox in humans. Once you get it and recover you are pretty much immune.<<
I've read this is true as well. I have read that fishermen and people who live on the beach/rivers will expose their dogs to it on purpose, have it treated, as if caught early is pretty easy to cure, and then the dog is safe for life.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

It is true.. Although I would never do it, a few of my relatives in BC give their dogs infected salmon. After they have been treated they are fine to eat them.. My familys property has many rivers that have salmon so they do it just to be sure it wouldn't happen and they not know about it since they let their dogs run free on their lot.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I think for anyone who lives in the Pacific Northwest and takes their dogs out to rivers or the beach it's important to know the signs and symptoms of salmon poisoning just in case.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

one of mine thinks its ok (he gets sardines right now) but Goren...oh boy he loves fish, he would beg for them when fishing (I would give in and toss him a live pan fish) he would eat the fillet off after playing with it...anyhow he is a freak he loves organ meat too, will take anything out of his bowl to get the organs then eat the other stuff


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine have only tried it, and they aren't too sure about it. I just don't even try to feed it because we just don't have good oily fish here. We have a fish market here but all the good oily fish they have and can get all comes the pacific area so I just don't get any. Good ol' fish oil caps here for us.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we use pacific sardines.....they're fine.

it's the salmonids i question.....salmon, trout....etc.

many people freeze and use. others, as stated, give dogs the infected fish on purpose and then quickly treat for it....

i give my dogs salmon oil now and have seen no ill effects.....i cannot find a fish oil that does not have soy in it as the source for vitamin e....but since they also eat sardines, herring, and mackerel, i think they're good.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

My Doxie loves fish. He gets a whole sardine once per week and 1 small egg from pastured chickens about 3 times per week. To me, he gets plenty of Omega 3's from those 2 sources, so I do not supplement with fish oil.


----------

